# Websites Websites, which way to go!



## fhlgallery (Jan 11, 2011)

I am looking to make my professional website with the option that people can buy what pictures they like.

I like to make my own website. I have owned my own online store for many years. So I have the experience.

However this has me stumped as to which way to go with a site.

My farm site is made with Weebly.

I love what Freebird in UK offers but I want to make my own site.

Any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2011)

So, you're a professional photographer?

Then study graphic design, if you haven't already.

Pay close attention to the part where they cover how using light colored text on a light background makes text difficult to read, has less visual weight, less impact, and makes the graphic design seem substantially less than professional.

You said it. You want to make your own site.

Will you use XHTML, HTML5 or Flash? Flash is not so good for SEO.


----------



## PASM (Jan 11, 2011)

Incorporate picture sales into your existing, online store.


----------



## fhlgallery (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Flash so would prefer not using a site like that.
I like simple and to the point while being professional looking.
I'm not sure I've used XHTML but have used HTML.

Can you recommend a site that other photographers are using to build their site?


----------



## LoneWolfUSMC (Jan 11, 2011)

fhlgallery said:


> Can you recommend a site that other photographers are using to build their site?


 
Huh?

You don't use a "site" to build a "site". (if you are looking for professional results) You use a language to code then upload to a "host". The "host" can be a remote server or a local server (if you run your own).

I code my site with HTML and PHP using Dreamweaver then upload it to an off-site virtual server. This keeps overhead and maintenance low. I don't have to worry about keeping the software on the host updated or fixing it after a malicious attack.

My site is not a photo sales site so I can't really help you with that. I have looked at selling the photos I shoot at rifle matches, but if I do it will be through a processing company. Many allow you to upload your images to their server and display them in a personal gallery that you can edit. Then when a customer purchases one, they handle the collection of the fee, processing of the print and paying you your portion minus the printing fee.

I like this idea because I know how much time and effort can go into maintaining a website. If you are a photographer that time may be better spent shooting photos.


----------



## wuint (Jan 11, 2011)

LoneWolfUSMC said:


> fhlgallery said:
> 
> 
> > Can you recommend a site that other photographers are using to build their site?
> ...



I think they mean a site to build it with a template so yes you could use a site such a livebooks, aphotofolio, photoshelter, or even smugmug there's lots of others too.


----------



## fhlgallery (Jan 12, 2011)

Wuint, you are correct. I have tried using the software that lets you build and then upload but it doesn't work for me. I am looking for a place with a template and you build to suit yourself online.

You might recommend the ones you mention, photoshelter, smugmug, etc ?


----------



## NikWilliamson (Jan 13, 2011)

Use wordpress. Seriously. You get your own website, but you also don't need to know how to design really to use it. It is your best friend. Check out smashingmagazine.com for the best free wordpress themes out there.


----------



## fhlgallery (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Nik. I shall check them out.


----------



## wuint (Jan 14, 2011)

Also Photocrati.com for a wordpress theme. Yes it's expensive compared to other themes but it's really easy to customize without any code. I was able to make my site exactly like I wanted for a fraction of what a lot of other website sites would have cost me. 

If you want more links to other template website builders  let me know, I bookmarked a lot when I was researching for my website.


----------



## dupek (Jan 16, 2011)

I am too lazy to code my self, so I use Coppermine. Still have to do some small editing. I just have albums. I do not try to sell photos.


----------



## Phil Holland (Jan 16, 2011)

Wordpress.


----------



## baggy (Jan 17, 2011)

[Try Serif loads of templates, simple to use and change to suit whatever you want.
baggy


----------

